# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Что мы помним о школе?

## Irina

*Делимся воспоминаниями: что хорошего помните, плохого, смешного, экзамены, смешные случаи, выпускной*

----------


## Akasey

после экзамена 9 класса пошли пить пиво в туалете школы...

----------


## Irina

Мы как-то раз всем классом не пошли на 3 последних урока и вместо них в соседнем лесу сало на костре жарили. Ох и влетело нам за это.

----------


## ПаранойА

Как мы пытались всем классом уйти с урока белорусской литературы и у выхода встретили классуху. Было обидно)

----------


## BiZ111

*Хорошего*: помню, тренировали эвакуацию при пожаре. И так получилось, что именно с самого страшного урока Химии, который все боялись  Дружба, сладкие столы, симуляли, уроки летом с открытыми окнами - класс..

*Плохого*: унижала проверка сменной обуви и процесс её передевания

*Смешного*: в младших классах проснулись мужские гормоны и слово "щупать"...) А у новой практикантки после ВУЗа была такая ж........ммм....Но никто не потрогал 

*Смешные случаи*: решили просимулять несколько уроков, пошли в овраг в парке, там домик был заброшенный, 3х3 метра, жгли костёр чтоб согреться =) Пару часов жгли....А потом пошли в школу, так все фукали, потому что от нас несло дымом падёных листьев за километр )

*Экзамены*: ничего особенного, сдали все: и двоечники и отличники. Мне по математике 4 балла было (по пятибальной, конечно же), точил матешу, не поддавалась)))

*Выпускной*: не пошёл вообще. Ужасно повзрослел в конце, оглянул взором всю коррумпированную стадную систему и отказался от сего. С настоящими учителями сейчас в отличной дружбе, с одноклассниками в "знакомых", хотя в детстве половина класса жила в моём дворе, детство было лучшее....

----------


## Irina

Сегодня вспомнился выпускной - рассвет на Днепре. Как-то и радостно и грустно одновременно было))

----------


## vova230

А у нас во время выпускного дождь шел.
Кстати заметил одну странную особенность. Редкий выпускной в нашем городе обходится без ночного дождя. Причем не зависит от даты проведения выпускного.

----------


## Irina

> Редкий выпускной в нашем городе обходится без ночного дождя.


Я тоже обратила внимание на это. Последние лет пять самые сильные ливни приходятся именно на выпускные вечера.

----------


## PatR!oT

переход в другой класс  сразу неожиданно , но после я был оч рад т.к встретил там одного человечка ))))))

----------


## Carlen

Что вспомнить о школе? Так сразу не напишешь и не расскажешь. Многое не сможешь, еще больше не поймут те, кто в этом не участвовал. На встречах одноклассников что-то сразу приходит на память и в воспоминаниях мы проводим несколько часов радостного времяпрепровождения. И если честно, как всегда о чем-то главном так и не поговорив. А годы идут.... И на встречи одноклассников и одногруппников приезжает все меньше ребят.

Мелкий теплый дождь. Июньский вечер.
Жаль, что расставаться нам пора.
Какая замечательная встреча
Через тридцать лет у нас была.

Жаль, что мы встречаемся не часто
Вспоминать событья школьных дней…
Все же наш руководитель классный
Самый классный среди всех учителей.

И девочки еще красивей стали,
В зал ресторана принесли весну.
С упоеньем с ними танцевали
Мальчишки, позабыв про седину.

Одноклассники мои, ведь вы все те же,			
Буд-то вас не тронули года,			
Молоды и веселы, как прежде.			
Оставайтесь же такими навсегда.			

Номерами обменявшись напрощанье,			
О главном не успев поговорить.			
Однажды кто-то вспомнив обещанье,			
Кому-нибудь захочет позвонить.			

Мы в детство вдруг вернулись на мгновенье.			
Побольше бы таких вот вечеров.			
Что ж, будем ждать с огромным нетерпеньем			
Новых летних встреч выпускников.			
			июн.09

----------


## SDS

*Carlen*, 
вот когда-то я Ирине про школу написал:

Туфельки на низких каблучках,
Фартучек - из белого сатина.
Снится мне та школьная картина,
Где так детство пляшет в облаках.

----------


## Carlen

Ирина твоя одноклассница, SDS?

У меня есть однокашка Валя, я ей так написал:


Пусть мы в разных живем городах,
Пусть прошло нашей юности время,
Но однажды на школьных ступенях
Снова встретимся через года

Хоть не виделись тридцать лет,
Ты другою совсем не стала,
Ах, веселая милая Валя,
Я скажу тебе лишь - "привет".

А в глазах твоих тот же свет,
Та же стройность в твоей фигуре,
Как изюм в шоколадной глазури…
Буд-то не было этих лет.

Те же складки в углах твоих губ,			
Манит влажность твоей улыбки.			
Видно сделал я в школе ошибку,			
Видно был я и слеп, и туп.			

Словно тридцать пять лет назад			
Нахожусь в состоянии пружины.			
Славный мой председатель дружины,			
Помнишь наш пионерский отряд.			

И я безумно этому рад,			
Что вместе с классом ты оттуда вернулась,			
Где оставил я свою юность			
Где-то тридцать пять лет назад.			
			июл.10

----------


## SDS

*Carlen*, 
нет, я в закрытом военном заведении среднее образование получил - там Ирин не было

----------


## Carlen

Понятно. Что же теперь ты встречаешься только с одноклассниками, без всяких там одноклассниц

----------


## Carlen

Нет, все же, я не хотел бы, что бы у меня не было одноклассниц. На последней встрече, мне пришли такие мысли в голову


Хорошо, повезло мне хоть в чем-то.
Хорошо, что могу я сказать –
В нашем классе такие девчонки
И ребята, каких поискать.

И пускай нам немного за … тридцать,
Но раз в год, несмотря на года,
Беззаботно всю ночь веселиться
Собираемся мы, как всегда.

Хорошо, что есть труженик Виктор,
Скромный Павел и добрый Сергей.
Хорошо, что у Светы муж Витар,
Представитель норвежских парней.

Хорошо, что есть умница Галя,
Заводная задорная Валя,
И заботливая Наташа,
И душа всей компании Саша,
Две веселые милые Лены,
И спокойный, отзывчивый Гена.

Хорошо, что собрались мы вместе.
Одноклассники и друзья.
И неплохо совсем, и мне лестно,
Что среди вас есть, конечно, и я. 			
			июл.10

----------

